# Endlich grün



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2003)

Oder doch eher goldschimmernd?? Auch die Schleien beissen jetzt wieder – wie man sie fangen kann, zeigt Veit Wilde
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=endlichgruen


----------

